# Pictures of YOU!



## AllQuills

We post lots of pictures of our hedgies on here, but I've hardly seen any pictures of the fabulous owners!  So, post some pictures of yourself so we can put the face with the (user)name!


----------



## bryan

This is me for those of you who I'll be seeing for the first time at the show.
I also use a cane... and it has a hedgehog on it. 

Bryan
[attachment=1:3mp0qgbc]Smith_640x480.jpg[/attachment:3mp0qgbc]

BTW, the Hedgehog in the photo is Pomace, a 5 yr-old yet still very randy male.
...and my cane
[attachment=0:3mp0qgbc]fin1.jpg[/attachment:3mp0qgbc]


----------



## Reaper

I am the big ugly bald guy. At the show I will be the one who left his cane, crutches, and wheelchair at home due to being lucky they aren't needed at this moment. And if all works out they won't be again FOR A VERY LONG TIME. Well that is the plan anyway.[attachment=0:12wpm201]Reaper.jpg[/attachment:12wpm201]


----------



## AllQuills

It's so cool to see what you guys look like! Keep 'em coming. Here are some of me:
My profile:








Me through a glass with a blue thing over the camera lense:








Me as shown in the HWS newsletter:


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

This was a GREAT idea! Can't wait to put faces together with all the people we chat with. Problem is, I don't have many pics of myself, since I'm the one that always takes the pictures!

[attachment=1:266iefbs]sherri1 10-13-07.jpg[/attachment:266iefbs]
[attachment=0:266iefbs]TailOfTheDragon_sm.png[/attachment:266iefbs]


----------



## sebian

I just realized that the most recent picture of me happens to be my wedding photo from a year ago. I'm the one on the left


----------



## AllQuills

Sebian, your picture has been moved or deleted. 

Bryan, I LOVE your cane!!


----------



## sebian

I think I fixed it..... Did that work?

I edited the size about 10845302498510938430957802968 times :|


----------



## r_k_chic47

Im so glad you made a post about this! I've noticed that, too, that I've never seen what any of the people on here actually look like - only their hedgies. Okay here's some pictures of me:







Me and my wonderful boyfriend Trevor at a friend's birthday party. Note the cake on the face. :lol:








Me and my family on a dock in beautiful Puerto Rico. I'm the one all the way to the right (yes, the shortest one.)This was while we were on a Carnival Cruise to the Virgin Islands! I'm sorry the picture is so blurry :|








My golden retriever, Jake, when he was a puppy


----------



## AllQuills

Sebian, the picture worked great. Thanks for the pics, everyone! Keep them coming!


----------



## Coco

OMG my picture is not realy young also but that's the only one i have about me in my computer ,,,

it was on the carnival conquest dinning room when i trip from New Orleans to Grand Cayman, Jamaiqua and Mexico round to New Orleans ,,,just before Hurricane Katrina ,, but i don't change a lot anyway hihihihih

realy happy to see every body and Bryan I want a cane like your's to use everywhere at anytime  [attachment=0:2x41uzvu]Coco en croisière1 .JPG[/attachment:2x41uzvu]


----------



## zoologist

Hey y'all, i'm still sorta new here but here's what i look like!









au naturale 









me n' Cloud... the first week i got him









Me and my wonderful boyfriend at his cousin's wedding


----------



## emma94

I'm new also, but here's me and maisy [attachment=0:2fzdk4de]Color.png[/attachment:2fzdk4de][attachment=1:2fzdk4de]3634087239a8494958496l.jpg[/attachment:2fzdk4de]


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

Some pictures show the file name/size under the pics and some do not.
How do you NOT display the file name/size?


----------



## sebian

I think the ones with the file name/size are actually attachments, whereas the pictures without the names/file sizes are links from photobucket or some photo hosting site...

I think...


----------



## Reaper

I think you are right.


----------



## Gnarly

This is not recent, like a year or two old. I don't have that many pictures of myself. 
And I'm not as young as I look :lol:


----------



## peanut1388

This is my picture.. Im the short one :!:


----------



## Chewy

This is the only (decent) pic of me I could find on my comp., its about a year or two old so I look a bit older now.


----------



## AllQuills

Thanks, everyone! This is so neat. Keep them coming!


----------



## numothehedgehog

Me jumping dove yes I know my eq is horrible I had my leg to far back, my toes were pointing down, and my two point sucks buuuttt I had a nice real release on her so im good x'D
[Thats my Justus' mom !]








Me









Meeee =]


----------



## sagesmommy

Me and Sage


----------



## numothehedgehog

sagesmommy said:


> Me and Sage


What does chihiro mean?
My favorite movie's (spirited away) main character is named Chihiro.
Ive always loved that name


----------



## sagesmommy

YES! That is where i got the name! I love that movie...


----------



## AllQuills

This is really neat! Anyone else?


----------



## AllQuills

For those of you who don't know what Nancy and Deneen look like, there are pictures of them in the Hedgehog Breeder Alliance's officers page:
http://www.hedgehogbreederalliance.org/officers.htm


----------



## Nancy

Aw, geez, and we were trying to hide. :lol:


----------



## justin j

heres me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![attachment=2:35ud70uk]3410653949.jpg[/attachment:35ud70uk]
heres my x ray last year.[attachment=1:35ud70uk]3726190377.jpg[/attachment:35ud70uk]
and heres my friend dusty[attachment=0:35ud70uk]funny family guy.jpg[/attachment:35ud70uk]


----------



## AllQuills

Nancy said:


> Aw, geez, and we were trying to hide. :lol:


I know it! I searched and searched for a picture of you...I needed a mental image, you see. And I found one!


----------



## LizardGirl

Ooh ouch. Sorry D and Nancy- :lol: 


I hate having my picture taken so no one will ever know what I look like! Hehehe...


----------



## Gnarly

I bet you are the prettiest of everyone here LG!


----------



## iamdbf

here's me![attachment=0:2rmn7x95]orlando-bloom.jpg[/attachment:2rmn7x95]


----------



## iamdbf

Lol. i'm kidding. i wasn't trying to fool anyone. I expected everyone to know thats not true. its a joke. u all know that that is Orlando Bloom, right??? It just was a joke, a rather funny if u sak me. I will post a picture of me(the actual me) soon here, i just need to find my SD card. probably tomorrow, maybe today, maybe next week, we'll see, but the SD card with my pics is kinda lost... i may take more pics of me instead...


----------



## Vortex

hahaha nice one iamdbf! i would post a pic of me but.... i might scare you all! :lol: hahahahha


----------



## LizardGirl

> I bet you are the prettiest of everyone here LG!


Heehee, that's it. Wouldn't want my fans to hunt me down, now would I? :lol:


----------



## iamdbf

"haha nice one iamdbf" 
I'm glad u found it funny.  oh god! I have mouth foam (no lines on the teeth). RABIES! *spazzes out on floor*


----------



## Gnarly

LizardGirl said:


> I bet you are the prettiest of everyone here LG!
> 
> 
> 
> Heehee, that's it. Wouldn't want my fans to hunt me down, now would I? :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh yes :mrgreen:


----------



## Luvin_Hedgies

This is a fairly recent one of my and my fiance


----------



## musicanimal

I'm super new here, just born a few min. ago! hah. But thought I might as well jump right in and get my feet wet.


----------



## KASeNIK

So this is me before a flight one day. I looked and discovered I really don't have any good pics of me and Murphey :shock: Guess I should get on that!


----------



## Mikolaj

Haha, I like to think me and Jubjub share the same flawed and prickly personality :lol:


----------



## drowsydreamer

[attachment=0:15n8ds81]leaves2.jpg[/attachment:15n8ds81]
That's me on the left, and my fiance. That pic is the most recent one I have.


----------



## laurennicole

LizardGirl you should get a pic of you on here if you get one on here i will to.


----------



## lilhoglet

I'm finally posting a pic of myself [attachment=0:3k2spayt]meHHC.jpg[/attachment:3k2spayt]


----------



## roxy

this is me a few months ago [attachment=0:2x95bj89]july 08 005.2.jpg[/attachment:2x95bj89]


----------



## laurennicole

ill post a pic of me if lizardgirl post a pic of herself


----------



## PinnyMommy

This was my Halloween costume. I was pincushion.[attachment=0:3gs1zt67]GetThumb.jpg[/attachment:3gs1zt67]


----------



## lilhoglet

I love the costume!!


----------



## PinnyMommy

lilhoglet said:


> I love the costume!!


Thanks! It took me two weeks and 300 zip ties! What you don't see is my hair that i maid all messy and then gelled to make spikey and then put porcupine quills in.


----------



## laurennicole

wow that looks hard to make. good job!!


----------



## iamdbf

We STILL have no idea what the heck my bro did with the camera's SD card, so u guys will not be seeing my pic for maybe another week...


----------



## lilhoglet

PinnyMommy said:


> Thanks! It took me two weeks and 300 zip ties!


Those are zip ties?! I would've never thought of doing that! Pretty creative.


----------



## MintyDuhh

I guess I'll cave and post a picture of myself. D=
This is the newest one I have.









Here's one from when I first got Nook, though I look like an idiot. xD;








My hair is like, a bunch shorted and highlighted now though, as in the first. 83


----------



## Du5tin Nea1

These are from college a few years ago. I need to update.


----------



## iamdbf

OMG MintyDuhh u reming me (in looks) so much of this one girl at my school...
i kinda like her... never mind.


----------



## MintyDuhh

Oh really? xD;

There's this girl, who's like a friend of a friend, and my mom confused me with her before. But other than that, I've never really known anyone that's looked like me. =o


----------



## jourdy

bryan said:


> This is me for those of you who I'll be seeing for the first time at the show.
> I also use a cane... and it has a hedgehog on it.
> 
> Bryan
> [attachment=1:1l9akv6w]Smith_640x480.jpg[/attachment:1l9akv6w]
> 
> BTW, the Hedgehog in the photo is Pomace, a 5 yr-old yet still very randy male.
> ...and my cane
> [attachment=0:1l9akv6w]fin1.jpg[/attachment:1l9akv6w]


That cane!... It is awesome!
So that's what master Bryan looks like. You remind me of my doctor. :lol:

Awesome thread. I have concluded that all hedgehog owners are good looking!


----------



## fivekilometer22

This is me, getting ready to race a 5k at college. (Now maybe my user name makes a little more sense)  I'm a runner, much like my hedgie Archimedes who I swear was on his wheel last night from 1am til 6am! What a little cruiser he is![attachment=0:2kl8pdea]SHU.jpg[/attachment:2kl8pdea]


----------



## 2SloSHOs

Best picture i have of myself is with a carp (I like to fish) LOL


----------



## numothehedgehog

Oh nicee!!


I like to fish too!


----------



## r_k_chic47

Just thought I'd post a newer pic (I like this one better anyways)


----------



## Genevieve

this is the best topic ever!!!/var/folders/FZ/FZOu0LZCE1WIYng3VBesa++++TQ/-Tmp-/com.apple.PhotoBooth-T0xa10230.tmp.c6dH7P/Photo 119.jpg


----------



## numothehedgehog

Genevieve said:


> this is the best topic ever!!!/var/folders/FZ/FZOu0LZCE1WIYng3VBesa++++TQ/-Tmp-/com.apple.PhotoBooth-T0xa10230.tmp.c6dH7P/Photo 119.jpg


 :lol: It didnt work xD


----------



## drpepperheather

This is me:


----------



## dorasdaddy

Here we are :[attachment=0:10p9nlme]Copy of 100_0047.jpg[/attachment:10p9nlme]


----------



## MyGuitarSticks

Sorry I'm too ROCKA! and GANGSTA! for your eyes to bear  ... but I will if LizardGirl posts a pic of her.


----------



## Immortalia

Well here's a pic of me and my kitty Tobie:









And one of me and my old horse Trip:









And I can't leave out my girly girl Emily:








Yes...It's coooooolllllddddddd


----------



## Cimredopyh

These are the same two pics i put on the CnQ 'pictures of you' thread 
These are over a year old, I now have hair way past the shoulders but other than that i look the same 

First pic is taken a a cake shop, second one at my favorite teochew style congee restaurant. Im actually smiling strangely in the second pic because i have food in my mouth :lol:

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e56/L ... 153201.jpg

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e56/L ... 7_1851.jpg


----------



## iamdbf

Here i am!








And just to do sumthing original, here is a pic of my hair


----------



## Hedgie17

nice pic iamdbf! but i like the orlando one better! (jk)


----------



## iamdbf

Hedgie17 said:


> nice pic iamdbf! but i like the orlando one better! (jk)


lol. atleast i still did a random touch. i had to of course.

oh, and anyone who can tell that i'm in a collared shirt, i normally don't dress like that. i just had to dress up that day cuz of this thing. long story. so ya...


----------



## Aleshea




----------



## Sonic

Wow... Am I the only one on this whole forum who isn't a teenage girl or a middle aged man?!? I feel so out of place lol


----------



## iamdbf

Sonic said:


> Wow... Am I the only one on this whole forum who isn't a teenage girl or a middle aged man?!? I feel so out of place lol


Dude... what do u think I am? me, u, and playerjosh (though he barely goes on anymore) are the only teenage guys i kno here. Did u not see my page, or not think I was a teenager?


----------



## Sonic

Oh. Sorry I didn't see you! Still 2 guys... Not much.


----------



## dorasdaddy

ummm...WOW!!!!! since when is 32 middle aged????? lol


----------



## Chase

You can move the teenage guy count up to three ill see if i have a pictuere of my self......


----------



## Sonic

dorasdaddy well 32 is old compared to a 14 year old teenager


----------



## hedgie love

People aren't old until they reach 100!


----------



## dorasdaddy

Sonic said:


> dorasdaddy well 32 is old compared to a 14 year old teenager


but certainly not middle aged...unless you think 64 is the median age...lol


----------



## azyrios

lol, I may be nineteen but i guess that is till a "teen". Yay for lower legal drinking age in Canada!


----------



## Sonic

:lol:


----------



## Immortalia

XD I always loved the lower drinking age here lol Though a bunch of us would travel to Montreal every so often when we were 18... *coughs*


----------



## Aleshea

iamdbf said:


> Sonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... Am I the only one on this whole forum who isn't a teenage girl or a middle aged man?!? I feel so out of place lol
Click to expand...

 I am 22 but I guess that's a good thing to look like a teen LOL!


----------



## Hedgie17

Sergio, Chase, iambdf is'nt it your dream to be surrounded by teenage girls and middle aged men? :lol:


----------



## Vortex

hahaha! good one, Hedgie17! :lol:


----------



## iamdbf

Umm... not the second part... but the first you are dead on h17! :lol: lol.


----------



## Sonic

lol its so true.


----------



## Hedgie17

ya thats prob the only reason you guys got a hedgehog, so that all the girls at your school and on here will be like awwww look how cute the hedgies are!! and will flirt with you  haha


----------



## Lilysmommy

Lol, I have to say it's a good plan. I for one am a sucker for a guy who loves animals, especially such little things as hedgies. :lol:


----------



## nikki

well i'm a mid 40's female ...so i guess i don't fit in either of those two catagories...lol


----------



## hedgieluver

lol oh well!!!!!! we love everyone who loves hedgies!!!!!!!!!!  <3


----------



## hedgieluver

Lilysmommy said:


> Lol, I have to say it's a good plan. I for one am a sucker for a guy who loves animals, especially such little things as hedgies. :lol:


Yea me too, cuz alot of guys are jerks, but if they like animals??? thats another story   lol
But im about looks too  !!!!!! lol


----------



## Hedgie17

same here lilysmommy! haha hedgieluver, im all about looks and animal loving, so i guess all the teenage guys here fit into that category haha


----------



## hedgieluver

good call, lol, but yea pretty much lol, idk, cuz of my past expierences, im sorta picky, but no worries here lol


----------



## olo

i'm a jerk. but i love animals. 

that should make me a decent kind of jerk or smth... :mrgreen:


----------



## mrock

Well, this one's from Christmas time.








From the summer when I had longer hair - naturally curly but straightened...









Now I just need more with my hedgie!

...25 going on 26 in May...


----------



## nexxerus

So bizarre. I always assumed all hedgehog people were middle-aged women (not that there's anything wrong with that). I guess that's why the saying exists about assuming. I got Isabelle when I turned 20 (I'm currently 22), so alas I was never a teenage girl with a hedgehog. Anywho, here's me in photographic form:

This is me as a baby.








Look how young I was! At first doctors were a little concerned about all of the morphological anomalies (someone even went so far as to compare me to a hedgehog), but don't worry, I matured into a healthy, vibrant human being.









Seee! Actually, wait. Not really that vibrant there. If I recall (and I don't because I think that was a particularly fun Friday night) I was dismayed because I couldn't find my ride home and then someone went and took my picture.









There we go! Much happier (and also a little less recent).

And simply because I can:








I'm the one on the left. This is Halloween in case you're wondering/concerned. Just had to post it because its my crowning accomplishment. Anyone know who I am? Hint: I'm a movie character played by Julianne Moore.


----------



## iamdbf

You look in the last pic pretty much how i look daily.


----------



## debyc08

this is me all made up, on my free time when i'm feeling creative i like to do makeup...


----------



## Vortex

omg debyc08, your makeup looks so cool! i really like the second pic! did it take you long to do?


----------



## debyc08

Vortex said:


> omg debyc08, your makeup looks so cool! i really like the second pic! did it take you long to do?


thanks!!! i always get asked (when out of work & have my makeup done) if i work for MAC and i say NO, I WORK FOR CLINIQUE. 
i did that look in the 2nd picture in the middle of the night when i could not sleep. it took like an hour or so...


----------

